# Whizzer Front Wheel w/ Drum Brake .120g Spokes



## Western-Whizzer (Mar 24, 2017)

There is a Schwinn Whizzer front wheel on ebay with a drum brake, 120 gauge spokes, and lever.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302262756387


----------

